# PVC Pipe for ramp- Grips?



## abbi_chafe (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new to the hedgie community but am loving it so far! A little Background, I have had my hedgie, Barbara, for a couple of months now. Unfortunately for me, 1 month after adopting her she gave birth to 4 babies! All are healthy, and will be ready for new homes (which have already been arranged) in about a week. So anyway, after the babies are finally out of the cage and Barbara is back to being a normal hedge again, I really want to give her a better living situation.

Currently, she's in a guinea pig cage, which is quite large and she seems to like it fine, but she's quite the little rebel and likes to climb the wires... I have attached plastic n the inside with zip ties to she can't climb now.. But it got me thinking of building her a cuter, two level cage. I know exactly how I'm doing it, and have researched every thing about it. I want to use an old dresser and modify it for a good, safe cage. 

My question is, I know ramps have to as low and level as possible, and enclosed, but what can I use as the ramp??

I was thinking a PVC pipe, because they're sturdy and would be easy to clean, but what could I use on the inside for her to grip onto safely? I don't want her to slide and fall. Ideally something washable or easy to clean??

fleece? Grippers? removable carpet? I'm kind of at a loss here. Please give me any ideas you have! Thanks!!:grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Perhaps sections of suction-cup-bottom bath mat or something? They could be removed for scrubbing & cleaning.


----------

